# Como conecto teclado/mouse & monitor de laptop a desktop



## Warmaster (Mar 20, 2007)

Buenas, quería saber como hago para conectar un teclado, mouse y monitor de laptop a una pc de escritorio. No tengo idea de electrónica, pero si me dicen que necesito puedo pilotearla.

Les dejo unas imagenes para que se den una idea:
El Rojo es el plug, el Amarillo es el hembra donde se conectaba en el mother.

Monitor:

Teclado y Mouse:


Gracias y espero que alguien me ayude con esto,
War


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 20, 2007)

demasiados cables creo que no se podra, hay dos modelos de pantalla, los que si los que no el tuyo va a ser que no.


----------

